# Looking for XL pit



## joeysparkz (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey guys ive been looking around online and wondering if any of you have recommendations on an XL pit breeder? Im located in NJ. Just wanted to see some of the websites and look at some dogs/pups to possibly buy. 
Thanks for any help.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Maybe you explain what an xl pit is! Apbt's don't come in sizes


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

Did you post twice regarding the same question? Anyways... Here you go [
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

pitso said:


> Did you post twice regarding the same question? Anyways... Here you go [
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No, we don't allow kennel links at gopitbull


----------



## joeysparkz (Dec 18, 2013)

No i didnt post twice. I posted from my iphone so maybe it doubled in which case im sorry.

And also why do you not allow kennel posts on the forum? I figured itd be part of a pitbull forum to help ppl find more pitbulls?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

We do support reputable breeders and you can find links all over the site. Xl has nothing to do with apbt. We cannot support someone who sells big mixed dogs and calls them American pit bull terriers. That's false advertising and part of the down fall of this fine breed


----------



## joeysparkz (Dec 18, 2013)

redog said:


> We do support reputable breeders and you can find links all over the site. Xl has nothing to do with apbt. We cannot support someone who sells big mixed dogs and calls them American pit bull terriers. That's false advertising and part of the down fall of this fine breed


Well i understand i own two apbt's and they're awesome dont get me wrong i was always just wanting to add an XL. Just didnt want backyard dogs thats all.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Be more specific about what you're looking for and we can help you out. Are you sure your not thinking of an American bully? They're occasionally considered xl, even tho they're not really classified that way


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

There is NO such thing as and XL Pit! Please read around and do some research! Real research before trying to get another dog you already messed up the diet of your pup you already have. No offence but owning multiple dogs especially this breed or a breed stemmed from it they are not likely to be tolerant of a new dog. Most after Maturity get some kind of Dog Aggression. Please make sure your are ready for the one you have because having multiples and trying to learn is ALOT harder. Not only that believing everything you read online is never a good thing. This breed and breeds stemmed from it already have a bad enough reputation due to irresponsible and uneducated owners so we ask you take time to educate yourself properly in these dogs before looking at getting another dog. Don't get me wrong you can do what you want just please heed my words.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Absolutely no such thing as an "XL pit" as MSK and others have said...and if that's hard for you to grasp, you probably shouldn't go looking for people who advertise having/creating these dogs----"backyard" or not.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

joeysparkz said:


> Hey guys ive been looking around online and wondering if any of you have recommendations on an XL pit breeder? Im located in NJ. Just wanted to see some of the websites and look at some dogs/pups to possibly buy.
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ever heard the saying, "bigger they are, bigger the chance of being a cur?" 
In English this means the traditional ApBT (which means REAL ones) is a smaller to mid sized dog. Being of a large size hinders their physical ability. Most of the huge block headed oversized mutts have been crossed with other breeds to produce the size. Anything over 70# should be considered questionable in regards to purity.

As the others have said, XL "pits" don't exist. It is a back yard breeder term, a peddlers line, which you seem to want to avoid.

Perhaps you should look into an AmBully.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

MSK said:


> There is NO such thing as and XL Pit! Please read around and do some research! Real research before trying to get another dog you already messed up the diet of your pup you already have. No offence but owning multiple dogs especially this breed or a breed stemmed from it they are not likely to be tolerant of a new dog. Most after Maturity get some kind of Dog Aggression. Please make sure your are ready for the one you have because having multiples and trying to learn is ALOT harder. Not only that believing everything you read online is never a good thing. This breed and breeds stemmed from it already have a bad enough reputation due to irresponsible and uneducated owners so we ask you take time to educate yourself properly in these dogs before looking at getting another dog. Don't get me wrong you can do what you want just please heed my words.


This. MSK is 100% correct. Do you know how many times I wanted to add a "second" pup? Anyone on this board will back that up. It was kinda a breeze from 8 weeks-5 months, after the 6th month mark and reaching the "adolescents" phase I want to rip my f'kn hair out!! I could NOT imagine another at this time. Read read read!! I didn't know any of the stuff talked about on this board. Seriously. Do your research. It's amazing what youll find out

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joeysparkz (Dec 18, 2013)

This breed not accepting another dog msk?! Thats horse sh*t . I've had multipke dogs my entire life from rotties, to german shepherds, to pits. That dog on dog aggression comes from bad breeding, i do my research fyi! Inbreeding causes dog aggression so do your homework before you come at me trying to act so high and mighty. This is a forum to ask questions so don't post n try to treat me as if i'm beneath you. Yes i messed up the raw diet bc i've never did the raw diet! Act like you never made a mistake any of the ppl that want to talk down to ppl asking questions. I've fed my dogs reg dog food and threw in a steak or cooked chicken breasts here and there! I understand its not a pure abpt, but in that aspect a "pitbull" is a broad term for a multitude of different breed of dogs. So in fact an XL pit is still correct. So if you have nothing to say about my inquiry then buzz off and ignore it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joeysparkz (Dec 18, 2013)

N just saying all that bc it seems ppl are talking down to me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

joeysparkz said:


> This breed not accepting another dog msk?! Thats horse sh*t . I've had multipke dogs my entire life from rotties, to german shepherds, to pits. That dog on dog aggression comes from bad breeding, i do my research fyi! Inbreeding causes dog aggression so do your homework before you come at me trying to act so high and mighty.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do YOUR research. How can you say this dog breed is not dog aggressive? They were bred to be FIGHTING dogs. Dog aggression DOES NOT come from bad breeding. Yes some dogs can live with other dogs but most likely you've never had a game bred REAL APBT.

So before coming at a member who actually knows their stuff, do your research so you don't sound so unintelligent.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Nobody's talking down to you but with that attitude it's not going to get you far. Use the search button and read read read

The boards are very informative and MSK knows their stuff and being honest with you. You can learn a whole bunch here if your willing to have an open mind and learn

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Uhhhhh simply put xl pit is incorrect. Xl bully? That would be a more accurate name. Xl is a "class" under the abkc for am bullies soooo ummm do a little more reading before you say xl pit is correct.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

joeysparkz said:


> This breed not accepting another dog msk?! Thats horse sh*t . I've had multipke dogs my entire life from rotties, to german shepherds, to pits. That dog on dog aggression comes from bad breeding, i do my research fyi! Inbreeding causes dog aggression so do your homework before you come at me trying to act so high and mighty. This is a forum to ask questions so don't post n try to treat me as if i'm beneath you. Yes i messed up the raw diet bc i've never did the raw diet! Act like you never made a mistake any of the ppl that want to talk down to ppl asking questions. I've fed my dogs reg dog food and threw in a steak or cooked chicken breasts here and there! I understand its not a pure abpt, but in that aspect a "pitbull" is a broad term for a multitude of different breed of dogs. So in fact an XL pit is still correct. So if you have nothing to say about my inquiry then buzz off and ignore it!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You sir apparently are NEW because you took that as me belittling you it was not just a little knowledge to you from me. You have NOT had a TRUE American Pit Bull Terrier if you honestly think that dog aggression comes from bad breeding. The REAL APBT was BRED to be DA!!! They were the main fighting dogs of the past. If you are unwilling to do your research then there is no one on this forum that can help you. I will say this reply that I have quoted does make you sound uneducated and ignorant. I hope you are not and will soon learn more about the breed you claim to have because an American Bully IS NOT an American Pit Bull Terrier and that seems to be what you are describing.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

joeysparkz said:


> This breed not accepting another dog msk?! Thats horse sh*t . I've had multipke dogs my entire life from rotties, to german shepherds, to pits. That dog on dog aggression comes from bad breeding, i do my research fyi! Inbreeding causes dog aggression so do your homework before you come at me trying to act so high and mighty. This is a forum to ask questions so don't post n try to treat me as if i'm beneath you. Yes i messed up the raw diet bc i've never did the raw diet! Act like you never made a mistake any of the ppl that want to talk down to ppl asking questions. I've fed my dogs reg dog food and threw in a steak or cooked chicken breasts here and there! I understand its not a pure abpt, but in that aspect a "pitbull" is a broad term for a multitude of different breed of dogs. So in fact an XL pit is still correct. So if you have nothing to say about my inquiry then buzz off and ignore it!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Before you go on thinking you can lecture MSK about breeding and aggression.... Do yourself a favor and look into who MSK is and the threads started by this member. Hint: "K" stands for Kennels. I don't think you are in the right place right now to say what you think you know about where aggression stems from....let alone say that "pitbull" is a broad term. You can either listen and learn from the people who contribute to this breed or you can continue to spat off what you THINK you know. I can tell you right now, your mindset is not in the right place if you think you have to come here and defend yourself.

PIT BULL is a broad term coined BY MEDIA. "pure apbt" is a redundant term... It's either APBT or it isn't. There is only 1 kind pit bull. You either grasp it or you don't.

Stop spreading misinformation.

Good luck on your XL PIT search.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

joeysparkz said:


> This breed not accepting another dog msk?! Thats horse sh*t . I've had multipke dogs my entire life from rotties, to german shepherds, to pits. That dog on dog aggression comes from bad breeding, i do my research fyi! Inbreeding causes dog aggression so do your homework before you come at me trying to act so high and mighty. This is a forum to ask questions so don't post n try to treat me as if i'm beneath you. Yes i messed up the raw diet bc i've never did the raw diet! Act like you never made a mistake any of the ppl that want to talk down to ppl asking questions. I've fed my dogs reg dog food and threw in a steak or cooked chicken breasts here and there! I understand its not a pure abpt, but in that aspect a "pitbull" is a broad term for a multitude of different breed of dogs. So in fact an XL pit is still correct. So if you have nothing to say about my inquiry then buzz off and ignore it!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


All I can say is, wherever you learned all that hogwash, you've been cheated and duped!

Bloodlines only exist due to inbreeding and line breeding.

The American (pit) Bull Terrier is a naturally DOG AGGRESSIVE breed. The HSUS idiots may think that, but they are ignorant on a number of levels regarding game dogs.

And the ApBT IS A PURE BREED, as it was created by dogmen using the various fighting breeds who came into this country. That is one reason for the variance in size and color, that you do not see in other breeds. Their "standard" was set by mortal combat, and only the winners were considered worthy of being bred, and taking on the title of an ApBT.

Then again, you may be entirely speaking of the new "pretend-a-pits" I see newbies creating every year, under their "pittie bull, pet bull" mentality.

You'll have no trouble finding the fakes, as they are all out there in large numbers.

But go back to school before trying to fool the knowing. 
For the record, "pitbull" is a generic term used today by the media, and hence the unknowing public. There is only one ApBT breed, and XL is the biggest lie put out there by the thug pit wanna be pretenders, who think size matters, for their "image." What a joke! oke:

*It ain't the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog,* had a meaning that modern minds know little about.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

joeysparkz said:


> This breed not accepting another dog msk?! Thats horse sh*t . I've had multipke dogs my entire life from rotties, to german shepherds, to pits. That dog on dog aggression comes from bad breeding, i do my research fyi! Inbreeding causes dog aggression so do your homework before you come at me trying to act so high and mighty.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You don't have the sense of a half grown dirt dauber...... :stick:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

joeysparkz said:


> This breed not accepting another dog msk?! Thats horse sh*t . I've had multipke dogs my entire life from rotties, to german shepherds, to pits. That dog on dog aggression comes from bad breeding, i do my research fyi! Inbreeding causes dog aggression so do your homework before you come at me trying to act so high and mighty. This is a forum to ask questions so don't post n try to treat me as if i'm beneath you. Yes i messed up the raw diet bc i've never did the raw diet! Act like you never made a mistake any of the ppl that want to talk down to ppl asking questions. I've fed my dogs reg dog food and threw in a steak or cooked chicken breasts here and there! I understand its not a pure abpt, but in that aspect a "pitbull" is a broad term for a multitude of different breed of dogs. So in fact an XL pit is still correct. So if you have nothing to say about my inquiry then buzz off and ignore it!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I believe MSK, Still Will, and Goemon have all touched on the necessary information to educate you and correct your way of thinking regarding these dogs.

I would just like to reiterate the fact that these dogs are naturally aggressive, it cannot be taught, nor trained out of them. If you've owned "pit bulls" before in multiple dog situations and not had any issues, then you've not owned an APBT. Hell, even German Shepherds are prone to DA, and I can promise you, it DOES NOT come from poor breeding practices.

No one is attempting to belittle you, or talk down to you. You posted asking a question, and you're not liking the answers you're receiving. That's all too common around here when someone doesn't desire to hear the truth, but rather wants confirmation on what they believe to be true. The truth can be hard to hear/read, and I honestly believe it won't really sink in and make sense to you until you experience it for yourself.

As for the XL you're looking for, in combination with little to no dog aggression, you'll be looking for the American Bully. Apparently, the direction the creators of said breed were trying to go was to increase size/mass, and breed away from the DA. From what little description you've given, this sounds like what you're looking for.

You've got a wealth of knowledge at your fingertips, if you choose to use the search button on the blue bar at the top of the page. However, if you choose to remain uneducated, we can't force the knowledge on you.

As for telling people to "buzz off and not post" on your thread.... that's asking for people to get all in your crawl about it! You've posted on a public forum, therefore; once you post, your question is public and any given member that chooses to say something can, and most likely will. Most everyone that has posted on "your" thread so far, has many years of experience with these dogs, and I don't mean just a few years here and there... I mean upwards of 10 years, consistently. Even I myself have more than 10 yrs experience in the breed. I urge to you please think and read before you post again, and don't ASSUME that everyone is out to get you. Also, if you're posting from your phone by way of the petguide app, I'm sure you can't distinguish one member from another, but there are staff members as well as the site administrator/owner posting on your thread, and you're being disrespectful to them by coming off the way you are. We've not earned our colors/reputation or status on this forum by being new to the breed with absolutely no experience what so ever! Please keep that in mind, as well, when you type your next post or start your next thread.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

joeysparkz said:


> This breed not accepting another dog msk?! Thats horse sh*t . I've had multipke dogs my entire life from rotties, to german shepherds, to pits. That dog on dog aggression comes from bad breeding, i do my research fyi! Inbreeding causes dog aggression so do your homework before you come at me trying to act so high and mighty. This is a forum to ask questions so don't post n try to treat me as if i'm beneath you. Yes i messed up the raw diet bc i've never did the raw diet! Act like you never made a mistake any of the ppl that want to talk down to ppl asking questions. I've fed my dogs reg dog food and threw in a steak or cooked chicken breasts here and there! I understand its not a pure abpt, but in that aspect a "pitbull" is a broad term for a multitude of different breed of dogs. So in fact an XL pit is still correct. So if you have nothing to say about my inquiry then buzz off and ignore it!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You will hear this multiple times from multiple people in the forum. Pittbull is not a catch all phrase. The media started using it as a catch all because they needed a bad guy. Saying a dog is a mix was not enough for them. There are people on here who have been around pure American Pit Bull Terriers for many decades. You cannot compare these dogs to Rots and GSDs. They are completely different dogs. Comparing game dogs and curs is like comparing apples and oranges, they're both fruits and both have seeds inside them, but that's where the comparison ends.

From what I read in the comments no one was talking down to you, they were simply trying to set you straight.

Human aggression I'm APBTs comes from irresponsible breeding. Dog aggression on the other hand comes with the territory. In light of what these dogs were bred for, having a dog that is not in the slightest dog aggressive is a surprise.

Mouthing off about inbreeding is a little bit ignorant. You are looking for a "pit" that us bigger than average. In my estimate every half asssed byb out there is breeding litter mates and father the daughter or likewise. So by all means get yourself one of those "XL Pits" if that is what you want. I hear that CL has some great listing.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Ebar said:


> Uhhhhh simply put xl pit is incorrect. Xl bully? That would be a more accurate name. Xl is a "class" under the abkc for am bullies soooo ummm do a little more reading before you say xl pit is correct.


Great answer.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

joeysparkz said:


> This breed not accepting another dog msk?! Thats horse sh*t . I've had multipke dogs my entire life from rotties, to german shepherds, to pits. That dog on dog aggression comes from bad breeding, i do my research fyi! Inbreeding causes dog aggression so do your homework before you come at me trying to act so high and mighty. This is a forum to ask questions so don't post n try to treat me as if i'm beneath you. Yes i messed up the raw diet bc i've never did the raw diet! Act like you never made a mistake any of the ppl that want to talk down to ppl asking questions. I've fed my dogs reg dog food and threw in a steak or cooked chicken breasts here and there! I understand its not a pure abpt, but in that aspect a "pitbull" is a broad term for a multitude of different breed of dogs. So in fact an XL pit is still correct. So if you have nothing to say about my inquiry then buzz off and ignore it!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Then you have never owned a true American Pit Bull Terrier. Please post peds of your supposed American Pit bull Terriers. The dogs you own and have owned I can garantee are not American Pit Bull terriers. "Pit" is what the media calls any short haired big headed dog. The shelters are full of them. You might have American Bully crosses, but I doubt even that if you don't have peds for your dogs. You more than likely have bully breed mixes = "pit" in the media's term. True American Pit bull terriers are not easy to come by.

If you want an XL bully breed dog, it sounds like you want an XL American Bully.


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry, I wasn't aware about posting things like that

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

pitso said:


> Sorry, I wasn't aware about posting things like that
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not a big deal because you tried to help,,too bad dude got frustrated so fast. I think he should take his time to figure out exactly what he wants. There's a lot of large breed dogs that resemble the American pit bull terrier. And yeah they SAY they are pit bulls.......doesnt make it true. Most are not for the average "pet" owner anyway


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

redog said:


> There's a lot of large breed dogs that resemble the American pit bull terrier. And yeah they SAY they are pit bulls.......doesnt make it true. Most are not for the average "pet" owner anyway


Couldnt agree more. Especially that last line!!!!!!!!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

redog said:


> Not a big deal because you tried to help,,too bad dude got frustrated so fast. I think he should take his time to figure out exactly what he wants. There's a lot of large breed dogs that resemble the American pit bull terrier. And yeah they SAY they are pit bulls.......doesnt make it true. Most are not for the average "pet" owner anyway


It's really true. My hands are so full with my boy. I see why the shelters are full of bully breeds

I'll be the first one to admit I thought I'd get a "pit bull" maybe have a few that get along great with each other and are bffs...like what my friends and sister have. Yeah well my 7 month old puppy just tried attacking my moms 6 lb dog. But they get along great with other dogs huh joeysparks?? You have no idea my friend.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Flex 90lbs lean (not conditioned but not fat either). He wants to fight everything he sees and has no hesitation for grabbing a person up for acting dumb either.... I have to have him in a kennel outside or he will destroy my other dogs. These dogs that ppl would consider "xl pits"(ive been guilty of using thr term myself before I educated myself) that I own are not for the faint hearted.

Id never tell a novice (what you are) to take on an animal like I feed. Thats just real talk... if u think its how u raise them u aint ready for a 90lbs dog that wants to attack other living creatures (human or otherwise)...


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm probably too much of a beginner for my dog even. I'm not in denial about that, it's the truth. These dogs really aren't for everybody

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Flex 90lbs lean (not conditioned but not fat either). He wants to fight everything he sees and has no hesitation for grabbing a person up for acting dumb either.... I have to have him in a kennel outside or he will destroy my other dogs. These dogs that ppl would consider "xl pits"(ive been guilty of using thr term myself before I educated myself) that I own are not for the faint hearted.
> 
> Id never tell a novice (what you are) to take on an animal like I feed. Thats just real talk... if u think its how u raise them u aint ready for a 90lbs dog that wants to attack other living creatures (human or otherwise)...


Just curious, what type of bully line is your dog?

Just ask because I know it isn't an ApBT. Not at that weight. 
Anything over 75# is disqualified, and that is no OFRN dog.
No ApBT is 90#, and they don't attack humans.

As the saying goes, bigger they are, bigger chance they are a cur.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

None. Id never own a bully...

And I wont touch on anything else you said... we've had that debate here.


----------



## joeysparkz (Dec 18, 2013)

My two current APBT as per their paperwork UKC and ADBA















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok now to really get you confused. But I hope you will listen and take it to heart because I want you to learn. Just because a dog has UKC or ADBA papers that say APBT does not mean that is what they are. Crazy I know! And here is why -- people have been crossing them for a long time to create bigger dogs, and new breeds...and then hanging the papers. One of those new breeds is the American Bully. They are still registered as APBTs on paper. They came out with a new registery for them called the ABKC. How to tell what breed of dog you have since you have papers is by looking at the bloodlines. Razor Edge, Gotti and MANY other bloodlines are ALL American Bully. If you do some reading around here you will find even more information about that. APBTs very rarely come in the color blue and are NOT large dogs. However, American Bullies are very often blue, in fact I think it's their most common color! And they can be large! They are fine tuning the Bully and trying to keep a specific look going on so American Bullies have a variety of looks, though he there is a specific look they are going for. 
The good news is that I believe UKC will transfer your paperwork to the correct registery-- ABKC....ADBA, well, you might as well through those out the window.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Your dogs look nice. The blue one does look like what Coach has suggested is a Ambully. If you post some peds for us to have a look at, it would be nice to see what blood they have in them. 

A lot of work is being out into AmBullys at the moment to get them consistent, and evenly temperamented. Stick around and do a lot of reading, and maybe you'll find something you like.

I know that @Ebar has done a ton of research recently to get an Ambully pup, so he would be a good person to start with.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Yep COACH's right. A member on here has an ambully and he's in every registry lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

As a few people have touched on the ukc and adba paperwork listing them as apbt doesn't make them an apbt. I sent in my paperwork for the abkc bc my dog is a bully. His blood is gotty and RE ( a few others in the ped way back) just bc he is papered as an apbt does not make him one. You got nice lookin dogs but from what I see bud those are bullies. I'd be willing to bet if you got the peds we would be looking at a little RE in there. Doesnt make them any less of a dog I happen to prefer bullies do to my lifestyle lol but I will say I love apbt. Instead of getting offended by anyone's statements here just read the answers and take em in stride I put in a crap ton of hours looking at peds and learning that all the pups I was liking were prob gonna have issues healthwise or turn out to not be what I want as they age. Even after I got my Hemi.... I'm still looking and reading and learning. Just look around these forums and read everything you can if you have a question just ask.

Oh a quick edit Hemi is ukc and adba registered and his abkc papers are in the works.


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

redog said:


> Not a big deal because you tried to help,,too bad dude got frustrated so fast. I think he should take his time to figure out exactly what he wants. There's a lot of large breed dogs that resemble the American pit bull terrier. And yeah they SAY they are pit bulls.......doesnt make it true. Most are not for the average "pet" owner anyway


Lol on that note... This is the closest Tyson has got to being an XL. He tore up his pillow "so bad ass" joking 
View attachment 40018


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Goemon said:


> Just curious, what type of bully line is your dog?
> 
> Just ask because I know it isn't an ApBT. Not at that weight.
> Anything over 75# is disqualified, and that is no OFRN dog.
> ...


How can you tell if there OFRN? I'm not arguing I'm just curious and of course before I ever got a dog I'd do my research and get the opinions of members on here before buying anything bc many just throw names around. So if there is a way to "tell" I'm curious.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Ok now to really get you confused. But I hope you will listen and take it to heart because I want you to learn. Just because a dog has UKC or ADBA papers that say APBT does not mean that is what they are. Crazy I know! And here is why -- people have been crossing them for a long time to create bigger dogs, and new breeds...and then hanging the papers. One of those new breeds is the American Bully. They are still registered as APBTs on paper. They came out with a new registery for them called the ABKC. How to tell what breed of dog you have since you have papers is by looking at the bloodlines. Razor Edge, Gotti and MANY other bloodlines are ALL American Bully. If you do some reading around here you will find even more information about that. APBTs very rarely come in the color blue and are NOT large dogs. However, American Bullies are very often blue, in fact I think it's their most common color! And they can be large! They are fine tuning the Bully and trying to keep a specific look going on so American Bullies have a variety of looks, though he there is a specific look they are going for.
> The good news is that I believe UKC will transfer your paperwork to the correct registery-- ABKC....ADBA, well, you might as well through those out the window.


The major problem I see today is that registries want money, plain and simple. A large number of officials are not devoted to the preservation of the ApBT. I think the standards need to be reinforced regarding the confirmation of the traditional ApBT and all the oversized mutts, which I always refer to as "pretend-a-bulls" need their ApBT titles stripped.

This is not at all the fault of the new owners who really believe their dogs are ApBT's, but totally the fault of a new generation of registry officials who know nothing about what a true Pit Dog was, as that is where the ApBT breed comes from, no matter how much people may hate it. The blame for all this confusion is due to people at the TOP that have no clue what they are doing, or just don't care. If my suspicions are correct, I believe there are haters who have infiltrated registries with the goal of destroying the traditional ApBT.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Just Tap Pits does not claim his large sized dog is an APBT, nor does he claim he is OFRN. 

Dieselsmommie -- there is no way to tell if a dog is OFRN just by looking at it.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Many agree that they don't go over 100+ but they also think 75-100 is average

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Just Tap Pits does not claim his large sized dog is an APBT, nor does he claim he is OFRN.
> 
> Dieselsmommie -- there is no way to tell if a dog is OFRN just by looking at it.


LOL Coach, I was referring to your post, and the confusion in the registries today. When people get dogs registered as ApBT's, but are not true ones, the registries are the ones guilty of fraud, not the newbies.

Correct, you cannot tell a dog is OFRN just by looking at it (unless you look at my girl you love  )BUT _*you can tell if a dog IS NOT OFRN by looking at it!*_ How? If it is over 75#, if it has ANY black, is widows peak, over 25% white, if it has all white head, is white with cow patches of red, a dudley nose (flesh color), to name a few.

Diesel, here is an old post I copied with links. The OFRNR is the top authority of the OFRN strain. 
I've seen much debate going on about dual registered dogs, and dogs that fail to match the traditional standard of the APBT. These problems continue to go on since registries were formed, as people just always want to create something new, a "new" look to an old breed, which ususally ends up being a disgrace to the original breed.

For anyone who has OFRN APBT's, a place to look to prevent this is the Old Family Red Nose Registry. This Registry was created with the sole intention of preventing debates like we see going on now. And only "traditional" bloodlines are allowed, no modern creations. The standard is based on the old dogs, that were built for performance, not show. In the show ring, these things are taken into account, rather than "looks."

The phone number to the OFRNR is 469-286-3767.

For registration information: http://ofrnr.com/OFRNR_Registration_Information.html

For Forms: http://www.ofrnr.com/Forms_OFRNR.html

BTW, as long as your dog has the "old" blood in it, as long as it meets the OFRNR standard, your dog can be registered with the ADBA, AADA, and UKC. The goal of the OFRNR is to preserve the traditional OFRN strain of the APBT.

Oh, and there will never be "bullies" to debate about in the OFRNR!!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Just Tap Pits does not claim his large sized dog is an APBT, nor does he claim he is OFRN.
> 
> Dieselsmommie -- there is no way to tell if a dog is OFRN just by looking at it.


Naw I got a cur bcuz of his weight.....


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Goemon --  oh yeah totally get it -- and yes, I agree about the registries. Definitely not the newbies fault. Their only fault would be not researching before buying


----------



## joeysparkz (Dec 18, 2013)

My blue dogs bloodline is razors edge and gotti for sure.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

So your blues is NOT a pitbull in any way shape or form. Its an american bully


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

joeysparkz said:


> My blue dogs bloodline is razors edge and gotti for sure.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There is nothing wrong with saying you have those bloodlines. That just means that your blue pooch is an Ambully and not a Pit Bull. There are lots of people on here with Bullies.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

redog said:


> We do support reputable breeders and you can find links all over the site. Xl has nothing to do with apbt. We cannot support someone who sells big mixed dogs and calls them American pit bull terriers. That's false advertising and part of the down fall of this fine breed


 And thank you for all that is done in this respect..



joeysparkz said:


> Well i understand i own two apbt's and they're awesome dont get me wrong i was always just wanting to add an XL. Just didnt want backyard dogs thats all.
> 
> You do not own 2 APBT's, you don't even own 1.. and you cant add something that doesn't exist..(no such thing as a XL APBT) If you want to own multiple dogs, and they will cohabitate 24/7,, please choose another breed! Don't mistake them getting along most of the time with them getting along ALL the time, and youd hate to come home to devastation!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





joeysparkz said:


> This breed not accepting another dog msk?! Thats horse sh*t . I've had multipke dogs my entire life from rotties, to german shepherds, to pits. That dog on dog aggression comes from bad breeding, i do my research fyi! Inbreeding causes dog aggression so do your homework before you come at me trying to act so high and mighty. This is a forum to ask questions so don't post n try to treat me as if i'm beneath you. Yes i messed up the raw diet bc i've never did the raw diet! Act like you never made a mistake any of the ppl that want to talk down to ppl asking questions. I've fed my dogs reg dog food and threw in a steak or cooked chicken breasts here and there! I understand its not a pure abpt, but in that aspect a "pitbull" is a broad term for a multitude of different breed of dogs. So in fact an XL pit is still correct. So if you have nothing to say about my inquiry then buzz off and ignore it!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There are so many incorrect and ignorant parts to this post I will not even respond the way that it needs.. Jeez are you terribly misinformed!!!! And unwilling to learn, I might add...:stick:



hashbrown said:


> You don't have the sense of a half grown dirt dauber...... :stick:






ThaLadyPit said:


> I believe MSK, Still Will, and Goemon have all touched on the necessary information to educate you and correct your way of thinking regarding these dogs.
> 
> I would just like to reiterate the fact that these dogs are naturally aggressive, it cannot be taught, nor trained out of them. If you've owned "pit bulls" before in multiple dog situations and not had any issues, then you've not owned an APBT. Hell, even German Shepherds are prone to DA, and I can promise you, it DOES NOT come from poor breeding practices.
> 
> ...


Wise to listen to and learn from this type of education! Well worded response!



Just Tap Pits said:


> Naw I got a cur bcuz of his weight.....


lol...:thumbsup:



joeysparkz said:


> My blue dogs bloodline is razors edge and gotti for sure.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And this is the answer to why you don't own a APBT...



Katey said:


> There is nothing wrong with saying you have those bloodlines. That just means that your blue pooch is an Ambully and not a Pit Bull. There are lots of people on here with Bullies.
> 
> we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


Very well put, .. its not a bad thing that someone own an AmBully, Pit Bull or Bulldog, just makes it NOT A APBT!


----------

